# Throttlestop 8.60 FIVR undervolt settings not applying



## HyperChkn (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi, as the title states Throttlestop is not applying this was working well before I did a reinstall of windows 10 and after using throttlestop the settings are no longer making an effect. 

I am using this on Dell XPS 9370 and I can now set -1000mv on core and save it without crashing so clearly the settings are no longer applying. I have tried intel XTU to see if the problem is there aswell but undervolt is applying using XTU but Throttlestop was much better!

If anyone can help me to get Throttletop working again it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 18, 2018)

I think you forgot to install your dell motherboard chipset driver is all....install it and reboot and retest


----------



## HyperChkn (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi thought I might have been going mad as thought I had installed the chipset driver, I've reset defaults in XTU, uninstalled XTU and rebooted I've then installed the chipset driver and rebooted and then redownloaded Throttlestop but changing the values still aren't making any effect I'm not sure what's causing this? Any other ideas? Thanks for your help btw!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2018)

Are you under volting both the CPU Core and CPU Cache?  In ThrottleStop, on most recent CPUs, undervolting only the CPU Core will not do anything.  When asking questions, why not post a picture of ThrottleStop with the FIVR window open so I can have a look.

FYI, the iGPU undervolt is usually linked with the System Agent so you will need to adjust those two voltages equally as well or the iGPU undervolt will probably not work.


----------



## HyperChkn (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi, I havent been doing any iGPU undervolting but I have been undervolting the cache and CPU. I just tried to lower the cache voltage lower then th -80mv I've been using it on and the computer crashed so appears the cache is doing something but with cache at -80 I can still change the core to -1000mv and it wont have any effect? Is this normal as I remember changing the cpu voltage lower whilst leaving the cache at -80 and it would eventually cause a blue screen.

I've added some screenshots


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 18, 2018)

curious does XTU work on that rig?


----------



## HyperChkn (Jun 18, 2018)

Actually take back about the crashing with the cache voltage being changed have just tried to replicate and can change it to anything and no chnage is made and yeah XTU was working fine but have uninstalled it as I dont want to run both at the same time and even Throttlestop did work but after a windows reset it no longer will


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2018)

Intel XTU locks the Core and Cache voltages together so adjusting one will adjust both of them at the same time.  When programming ThrottleStop, I linked these two voltages together for one version and many users immediately complained.  I have to assume that some CPUs can benefit from being able to adjust these individually while many cannot. The Intel documentation for this stuff is non-existent.  If you are not sure, adjust these voltages equally in ThrottleStop and your under volt will work fine.

When testing, try using a larger under volt on the CPU Cache.  Using a larger undervolt on the CPU Core will not do anything.

A request of -100 mV Core and -125 mV Cache is OK
A request of -125 mV Core and -100 mV Cache will be ignored by the CPU.

If you can do -100 mV Core and - 1000 mV Cache then your CPU has these two linked 100%.

In some situations, being able to set these voltages to ridiculous values can trick the CPU into reporting less power consumption.  This can result in increased performance before turbo throttling occurs.


----------



## HyperChkn (Jun 18, 2018)

If I now adjust both voltages together it is not making any effect it did previously cause a blue screen but I've adjusted both to -1000mv and it's running as normal so I'm sure something has gone wrong, I've just started a windows reinstall and will report back to see if this corrects it as it was working great before I reinstalled windows


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2018)

There is an SVID setting in the bios.  If that is disabled, ThrottleStop voltage settings will be ignored so that might be the problem.


----------



## HyperChkn (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi, I've reinstalled windows now and got everything back up and running. Believe Throttlestop is now working as once i get past the -110 mark the laptop will blue screen. Out of interest whats the easiest way to see that the offset has been applied? I looked through HWinfo to see if it can be seen there but I cant find it. I can see if the VID changes when I apply it but on this laptop it changes so rapidly its quite hard to see. 

Thanks you for all your help!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2018)

The monitoring table in the top right corner of the FIVR window is updated every second.  It shows when the various voltages change.  Move the offset voltage sliders, hit Apply and watch this table for any changes.  HWMonitor and HWiNFO should show the same thing.  This data represents requested voltages but these requests can be ignored by the CPU if the SVID setting is disabled in the bios.  Not many laptop motherboards give you access to the SVID setting but most leave it enabled.  

CPU-Z, HWiNFO, etc. usually do not report actual CPU voltage on most laptops.  If this is the case, you need to do some testing.  I like to run a steady load with the built in TS Bench, then I Apply a voltage change and watch for changes in core temperature or reported power consumption.  This is the best way to confirm if an undervolt is working or not.

The next version will give you access to IccMax as well as a few other goodies.


----------



## HyperChkn (Jun 18, 2018)

I'll give that a try and check, looking forward to the next version! The only problem with the XPS 13 is the way it handles CPU load and fan control it'll let itself throttle for 30 seconds with the fans off and then ramp the fans which bring the temps down and stops throttling so it's hard to monitor the CPU voltage as it will keep changing and won't keep a constant load. 

Thanks for your help with this


----------



## Luzarin (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello, my undervolt settings are not applying anymore, i've tried with XTU and throttlestop and as you said nothing happens, I did reinstall windows and XTU worked Perfectly the first day, then when I started my Laptop it stopped working. It would be nice to tell me how you fixed it.


----------



## HyperChkn (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi for me I did a reinstall of windows and went and downloaded all of the latest drivers again such as chipset etc, I then loaded Throttlestop and kept dropping the voltage offset of the CPU core and cache equally until I got a blue screen so I knew it was having an effect due to the blue screen I then restarted set it to a stable offset and started it at boot, hopefully that helps


----------

